# [Help Thread] How to memo with TuRBo/OP



## Bldnoob (Mar 9, 2015)

I am making this forum because I fill their is very little information on how to memorize for turbo edges. So if you know anything about how to memorize for turbo please post on this thread. I'm hoping to make a big list to get more people to use turbo!


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been thinking about switching to turbo - or maybe advanced M2?


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 9, 2015)

Memorization is really just the same with any method. Only your buffer piece might change. You just go through all the cycles and memo the letters that match those cycles in your lettering scheme.


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 9, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Memorization is really just the same with any method. Only your buffer piece might change. You just go through all the cycles and memo the letters that match those cycles in your lettering scheme.



Yes but I feel the best way to memorize for turbo is for each letter pair its to targets your going to solve at the same time


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> I've been thinking about switching to turbo - or maybe advanced M2?



I would only switch turbo if you plan on going into freestyle. Otherwise I would say advanced m2. Only because strict turbo isn't good to a extent. But it puts you in good standings for freestyle.


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Bldnoob said:


> I would only switch turbo if you plan on going into freestyle. Otherwise I would say advanced m2. Only because strict turbo isn't good to a extent. But it puts you in good standings for freestyle.



Advanced M2 is just another progression to 3 style. Anyone know any tutorials?


----------



## adimare (Mar 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Advanced M2 is just another progression to 3 style. Anyone know any tutorials?



Advanced M2 is a good stepping stone, but feels a bit unnecessary: once you learn how 3-style works you'll naturally use what could be described as advanced M2 when you run into a case that can be solved with it. Take the case JB (DF->FR->UR), if you learn advanced M2 you'll probably solve it thinking about it like this:
U' // Setup for advanced M2
U R U' M2 U R' U'// First target
M2 // Second target
U // Undo setup

but if you think about it with what you learn from 3-style, you'll probably do:
R // Interchange
U' M2 U // Insertion
R' // Undo interchange
U' M2 U // Undo insertion

Notice that the moves are exactly the same once U' and U in the first solution cancel out, but figuring out the 8 move solution is a lot easier when thinking in terms of 3-Style than in terms of Advanced M2. I would say M2 straight into 3-Style is the way to go.


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 23, 2015)

So I have been using turbo/op and some 3 styles for corners for 3bld and I was curious on what people thought as far as switching to m2 to do full 3style because I'm wanting to do more of 5bld


----------



## CuberM (Mar 24, 2015)

Switch to M2 because it definitely makes learning 3-style easier and 5bld easier as well. I learned this from experience. Corners were much more difficult to learn 3-style for considering I used OP.


----------

